# Red jacket firearms lost there ffl



## Xrallison (Jan 25, 2012)

It’s actually a bit more complicated than that, and the TMZ link doesn’t exactly explain much. Edited To Remove ProfanityHere’s the story of how Red Jacket Firearms, the shop from Discovery Channel’s Sons of Guns show lost (and regained) their FFL license.

In 2009, the ATF does a routine check of the shop, and lo and behold their books say that they have some guns that they don’t actually have. Edited To Remove ProfanityThat’s generally a no-no. Edited To Remove ProfanityNow, from Arfcom and other sources we find that Red Jacket Firearms LLC, the actual legal entity featured in the show was founded in 2010 by some of the gunsmiths featured as “employees” on Sons of Guns. Edited To Remove ProfanityThose employees were the legal business owners and the licensed persons responsible for maintaining the shop’s FFL and keeping the shop in compliance with federal regulations. Edited To Remove ProfanityWill, the “star” of Sons of Guns is/was an employee of Red Jacket Firearms LLC as is his daughter.

Will losing his FFL actually happened before the show premiered; the business entity that was presented to the viewing public by Discover as Will Hayden’s business actually was the LLC that was jointly owned by several of his “employees.” Edited To Remove ProfanityThe reason this is all coming to light right now? Edited To Remove ProfanityVince decided to leave Red Jacket and start his own company.


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't kw why it edited the profanity there was none I simply copied and pasted straight off the link


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 25, 2012)

Vince was part owner and started his on company that's why they was upset when he left cause he held the ffl now Charlie does. Will is a employee with red jacket there are 4 owners charlie,joe,Vince and will,there is alot of info concerning the show and company I was reading about cause we was looking into having a m-4 done in memory of my nephew killed over in afghan back last oct we wanted it engraved with his picture on the gun after reading a bit I stumbled across alot. Will is also in alot of trouble with fraud in some inside investments thru the company I found the court documents from the transcript thur the state of la clerk of courts. We have now decided to search esle where to have the gun built. I've been to there shop last year when I worked in baton rouge they have a nice setup but for the man to fraud his own company and lose his ffl ill find someone esle


----------



## mudcreek (Jan 25, 2012)

What's this "edited to remove profanity"?


----------



## baseballbrad (Jan 25, 2012)

i want to know same thing it drives me nuts when your trying to read something


----------



## Niner (Jan 25, 2012)

I quit watching after just a few shows.
Waaaaaaayyyyy too much drama.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 25, 2012)

It is kind of like a train wreck, got to see what happens next.  Did not know that Will did not own it out right.  Kind of like fraud from the show


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 25, 2012)

mudcreek said:


> What's this "edited to remove profanity"?



Bot run by the forum software. Compares what you post to a list of proscribed words and phrases. Any matches it replaces with the "Edited to remove profanity" text.

Read the membership terms of agreement. No profanity allowed. They also try to eliminate obscene acronyms and abbreviations. Since it is done automatically by software it sometimes mistakes things that aren't intended to be profane.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you cut and paste the link ????  Maybe


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

Will still OWNS the corp but run it off someone elses FFL I do believe. I believe they went into partnership but they didn't show it like that so maybe you could consider that fraud.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 28, 2012)

Red Jacket is a manufacturer. Will is the CEO of Red Jacket and some of his employees/ Co-Owners have FFL's. He personally does not need an FFL any more than the CEO of Ruger, Glock or any other manufacturer. I don't understand everyone getting into a frenzy over him not having an FFL in his name. You only need the FFL to retail any firearms. Check to see if he has a class three manufacturers license since the company seems to produce a lot of full automatic weapons.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 28, 2012)

All this is not new.  It actualy happend before the TV show started, except about the Vince leaving part.  He left in Octoberof 2011 I think it was.

Vince and another guy started another shop called Mesa Kinetic Research.  They are still waiting for their approval from BATF last I heard.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Jan 30, 2012)

i think i read that will and his daughter did have ffl, but atf came in for inspection and there were some guns that couldnt be accounted for so they struck a deal to give up their ffl's to avoid prosecution.  The fraud thing may be tied into something with the corporation, i read somewhere that they changed the corporations names and that they illegally transferred assets from one to the other


----------



## leroy (Jan 31, 2012)

Will treats them all like crap I sure didnt blame vince for cutting out he seems like the brains behind the work done on the show anyway.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh. The show sucks, that's about it.

"Let's incorporate the drama from Keeping up with the Kardashians into a show about the Saiga shotgun and other hacked up pieces of junk." Sound good?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is funny seeing how they are part owners how Vince barks at everyone


----------



## RNC (Feb 1, 2012)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Meh. The show sucks, that's about it.
> 
> "Let's incorporate the drama from Keeping up with the Kardashians into a show about the Saiga shotgun and other hacked up pieces of junk." Sound good?



u nailed it !


----------



## throwdown (Apr 1, 2012)

That's gonna be a real game changer I tell you!!! I watched one show and heard that phrase 60 times. And everytime Snaggletooth looked at the camera it freaked me out and I had to look away.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 1, 2012)

and now Vince is back


----------



## golffreak (Apr 2, 2012)

Terrible show.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Apr 2, 2012)

I saw an episode where they wanted to internally suppress a .50 BMG. Will said they can't lose any velocity on the bullet. I thought whats the point of suppressing a rifle and still use supersonic rounds? The bullet is still gonna make a loud crack even if the suppressor is on. Some stuff in that show is just plain stupid. Seems like every gun they build is just made from welded together pieces!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it is rather difficult when running the crack n thump drill to pinpoint where the shot came from if there aint a thump.


----------



## uship (Apr 12, 2012)

It gets me how the daughter always talks about what a "shooter" she is. But watch how she flinches and shuts her eyes everytime she pulls the trigger. As for her new hubby(Chris) I wouldn't let him near a lorcin 380, must less a real gun.


----------

